# IFBB Pro Frank Hillebrand dies of heart attack 2/19/2011



## Curt James (Feb 19, 2011)

IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Frank Hillebrand suffered a heart attack at  Gold's Gym Lake Mead location. They tried to resucitate him  with CPR and adrenaline. Unfortunately, all lifesaving efforts failed.

He was born in 1965 which would make him 45 or 46.

RIP Frank Hillebrand.

*Frank Hillebrand's Competitive Record*

1987

German Championships, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st

1989

World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st

1990

Olympia - IFBB, 7th

1991

Olympia - IFBB, Did not place

1992

Arnold Classic - IFBB, 11th
Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, 10th

1993

Arnold Classic - IFBB, 12th
Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 8th
San Jose Pro Invitational - IFBB, 7th


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)

Damn that sucks. Thanks, Curt!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2011)

*IFBB Pro Frank Hillebrand Dies in Gym of Heart Attack!*

*IFBB Pro Frank Hillebrand Dies in Gym of Heart Attack!*

FRANK DIED at LAKE MEAD GOLDS GYM.......they tried to resuscitate him with CPR and Adrenaline....... unfortunately, all life saving efforts of failed.

He was 46 years old.






*Frank Hillebrand's Competitive Record*

1987
German Championships, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st

1989
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st

1990
Olympia - IFBB, 7th

1991
Olympia - IFBB, Did not place

1992
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 11th
Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, 10th

1993
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 12th
Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 8th
San Jose Pro Invitational - IFBB, 7th


----------



## Curt James (Feb 20, 2011)

^ Prince, I met Hillebrand at the 1992 Arnold Classic. You attended that one, too?

He was in one of Jay Culter's DVDs as well. I forget which one.

This bodybuilder was one of my favorites back in the day. RIP Frank Hillebrand.

Thought I'd enlarge these two attachments...


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 20, 2011)

At least he died doing what he loved.  A shame that it was at such a young age though.


----------



## LAM (Feb 20, 2011)

sorry for the re-post I never saw this one...

when the autopsy results come in I'll let you guys know what they say...


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 20, 2011)

LAM said:


> sorry for the re-post I never saw this one...
> 
> when the autopsy results come in I'll let you guys know what they say...


 
please do


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 20, 2011)

That's awful.  He had a very aesthetic physique. I'm wondering if it was enlarged heart.  Soemtimes that happens and the conductivity gets screwed up.  They end up dieing not from stroke of plaque occlusion but from electrical dysfunction. If my suspicion is correct I think it's pretty rare.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 21, 2011)

Terrible.  Was he married with kids?


----------



## MDR (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info Curt.  Very sad.


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 21, 2011)

what symetry he had.what a tragedy and at such a young age.makes me think now.i'm 43 AND have a high incidence of heart problems on my pops side...


----------



## Matt C (Feb 22, 2011)

Very sad.  He was way too young.


----------

